# [WOIN]Starships WIP pages



## middenface (May 11, 2017)

The Atticus is a Traveller/CE 2d6 conversion, from a ship I published as Moon Toad
http://www.drivethrurpg.com/product/210627/Ship-Files-Atticus-Class-Freelancer


Celeres a new and original ship using the standard WOIN ship construction rules.


----------



## middenface (May 20, 2017)




----------

